# Zero cancelation rate , anyone?



## Crownvic 60 (Nov 3, 2016)

Curious


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Not possible with all the no-show riders. As far as I know when there is a no-show rider it never autocancels. I've kept the app on for 45+ minutes once with a no-show rider and it never went away until I pressed the "cancel - Rider No Show" button.

I find it funny how Uber says their best drivers have a cancel rate of less than 5%. My cancel rate is probably 6% on no-show riders alone. And I don't even cancel immediately after 5 mins like many folks here do, I only cancel if they aren't responding to texts and phone messages after 5 mins.

I sometimes also get to the destination and text the rider to let him know and he texts back "Already left, sorry" or "left in another uber/cab". And I will text him back telling him to please cancel through his side of the app, and 9 times out of 10 they will never cancel even after asking, forcing me to press the cancel button and up my cancel rate.

My cancel rate hovers at about 8%. 10% cancel = disconnect from platform, and low rating = disconnect from platform. I use that 2% to diligently cancel on all the guys I know will rate me low just from how they talk on the phone to me (such as insulting me over the phone for taking a long time to get there.) By diligently canceling these guys I have boosted my ratings away from the danger zone of low ratings.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I used to have a zero after my first 70 trips or so but if you dont ever cancel you are an idiot. Again waiting 45 minutes for a pax, silly. Take your 3.75 and move on.

I have always kept mine at 10 and under and have never gotten a threatening email from Uber.


----------



## Crownvic 60 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lol I'm not an idiot but a couple hundred trips and zero cancellations


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Funny thing about that. A few weeks ago, I went for this promotion, do 30 trips for $100. I was at 12% cancellation rate before I started the promotion and after the promotion, I was at 0%. Wtf? Doesn't make a big of sense.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Funny thing about that. A few weeks ago, I went for this promotion, do 30 trips for $100. I was at 12% cancellation rate before I started the promotion and after the promotion, I was at 0%. Wtf? Doesn't make a big of sense.


I believe that is just tracking your last 50 requests received!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> I believe that is just tracking your last 50 requests received!


So that's why I never see an odd number.


----------



## Minneapolis uber captain. (Jan 9, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Not possible with all the no-show riders. As far as I know when there is a no-show rider it never autocancels. I've kept the app on for 45+ minutes once with a no-show rider and it never went away until I pressed the "cancel - Rider No Show" button.
> 
> I find it funny how Uber says their best drivers have a cancel rate of less than 5%. My cancel rate is probably 6% on no-show riders alone. And I don't even cancel immediately after 5 mins like many folks here do, I only cancel if they aren't responding to texts and phone messages after 5 mins.
> 
> ...


Yes it is possible , u just have to know how to manage this


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

I have had 100% numerous weeks, but since screening passengers with a 4.6 or higher, I bounce between a 83 (one week, lowest) and high of 96. I try to stay at a 90% or higher when Alabama plays at home, for the guaranteed pay. Problem, is NEW PAX's start with a 5.0 rating.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> Yes it is possible , u just have to know how to manage this


You probably wait for pax who take a long time to come out. Thats your choice...


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You probably wait for pax who take a long time to come out. Thats your choice...


After rider being notified of my arrival, I wait 5 minutes (stopwatch app), list them as a "No Show", collect my $3.75, and move on. Have stopped waiting on them. In the past I have waited for as much as 15 minutes, or more........ NO MORE, unless I can start the trip! Had one rider that told me his buddy had to get something out of their car, asked if I could start the trip. (Why they aren't ready for the pick-up is beyond me), but told me... NO! He asked to canceled the trip, I did it as a "No Show", and picked another rider not more than 2 minutes later. The rider that I canceled was dressed in a "T" shirt, shorts, and sneakers, maybe a $5.00 fee The pick-up was going to the airport. After starting any trip, additional stops longer than 3 minutes are out. End the trip, and they can call for another driver. Might me me... but who cares. Waiting 10 minutes for someone to order at a Arby's, doesn't pay. And a NO TIPPER at that!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> Yes it is possible , u just have to know how to manage this


How ? What do you do if the rider doesn't show up?


----------



## Minneapolis uber captain. (Jan 9, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> You probably wait for pax who take a long time to come out. Thats your choice...


I have Never waited for a Pax more than 5 mins ,. At 4 min I call them if no answer , I send a text for the record at 5 Min Sharp am out .. all you need to know is 1 cancelation equals 2 percent . So manage it , make the calls , text , don't just sit there and WAIT.....


----------



## Minneapolis uber captain. (Jan 9, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> How ? What do you do if the rider doesn't show up?


I have Never waited for a Pax more than 5 mins ,. At 4 min I call them if no answer , I send a text for the record at 5 Min Sharp am out .. all you need to know is 1 cancelation equals 2 percent . So manage it , make the calls , text , don't just sit there and WAIT.....


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Well on the one hand a zero percent just means you havent cancelled in your last 50 trips.

If you are implying you have never cancelled as a driver I would call BS or argue you definitely wait more than 5 min. I call pax too before I cancel but some just dont answer their phone.


----------



## Minneapolis uber captain. (Jan 9, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Well on the one hand a zero percent just means you havent cancelled in your last 50 trips.
> 
> If you are implying you have never cancelled as a driver I would call BS or argue you definitely wait more than 5 min. I call pax too before I cancel but some just dont answer their phone.


Let me tell you men .. I cancelled a lot of trips .. many many trips , but as I said you need to Balance shit out .. I do not wait more tha damn 5 mins . 1 cancelation = 2 percent . All you need to know is how to balance the Book .. some math is needed here brother .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Perhaps it depends on market. If I cancelled every person who did not show up in 5 minutes I'd probably have a 20% cancel rate.

I wait longer than 5 minutes especially if they respond to texts... and still about 6% are no-show cancels.

Uber Captain, do you pick up the people that call you and whine about how long it takes for you to show up? It seems to me that it would cause a major hit to the rating to do so. I would assume that all of these people will rate 1 star.


----------



## Minneapolis uber captain. (Jan 9, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Perhaps it depends on market. If I cancelled every person who did not show up in 5 minutes I'd probably have a 20% cancel rate.
> 
> I wait longer than 5 minutes especially if they respond to texts... and still about 6% are no-show cancels.
> 
> Uber Captain, do you pick up the people that call you and whine about how long it takes for you to show up? It seems to me that it would cause a major hit to the rating to do so. I would assume that all of these people will rate 1 star.


Trafficat I immediately cancel those . It's all about priorities .. I would rather have a bad cancelation rate than a Bad 1 star rating .. if hear a rude customer on phone especially while I was waiting for them .. AM GONE ..


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> Yes it is possible , u just have to know how to manage this


I'd stop focusing on that acceptance and cancellation rate and start working on your rating...


----------

